# community tank ?



## phishy (May 27, 2005)

I have a community 29 gal tank with mostly tetras and a male betta,could I put a female betta in the same tank?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Humm.. 29gallons sounds a bit too small, but if your betta is non-aggressive and the tank is heavily planted it might work. But the best would be add 2-3 females, so the male wouldn't stress one female out if they start spawning.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

osteoporoosi said:


> Humm.. 29gallons sounds a bit too small, but if your betta is non-aggressive and the tank is heavily planted it might work. But the best would be add 2-3 females, so the male wouldn't stress one female out if they start spawning.


if the male and the females are sibling and have not been seperated before, then it is ok. if not, here is a great 3/4 way battle for you to watch. female and male are both aggressive and will fight for the pack order.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't. If it's a heavily planted tank with lots of hiding places, you might be able to do it, but they also might just kill each other. To me it's not worth the risk.


----------



## phishy (May 27, 2005)

Thanks, it is very happy right now I think I will leave it alone


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Probably a good idea...lol my last betta was so aggressive he'd head-butt the side of the tank to attack his reflection. If I put my finger in the water he'd attack it too. I think he mistook himself for a pirannah


----------

